# BFT course dates moving?



## MAJONES (5 Oct 2007)

OK, I'm hearing many different things about BFT dates for '08.  When I was in YWG a few months ago Capt B mentioned that my ETA for MJ was June 08.  Just today I've heard that BFT dates in MJ have moved forward because some of the NATO students that were slated for MJ have been pulled out of the rotation; but then I read that the Aussies and the Austrians have signed on to NFTC.  So, can anyone here give me a bit of a sit rep?


----------



## Zoomie (6 Oct 2007)

You will find out your most accurate course date about 4 weeks before your start date.  Sit back and enjoy the OJT - unimaginable stress is only a few months to a few years away.


----------



## MAJONES (7 Oct 2007)

;D......well when you put it that way, things don't seem so bad after all


----------



## Chou (31 Oct 2007)

Hey, the word on the street is that most of us from the time you and I finished french are scheduled to go to Moose Jaw in March-May 08 time frame.  Some of us have been given course dates.  However, they stopped giving out actual course dates because the 0802 serial is low on people so they may re-arrange some people.   But the March-May 08 time frame is pretty certain.


----------



## maniac779 (22 Nov 2007)

MAJONES said:
			
		

> OK, I'm hearing many different things about BFT dates for '08.  When I was in YWG a few months ago Capt B mentioned that my ETA for MJ was June 08.  Just today I've heard that BFT dates in MJ have moved forward because some of the NATO students that were slated for MJ have been pulled out of the rotation; but then I read that the Aussies and the Austrians have signed on to NFTC.  So, can anyone here give me a bit of a sit rep?



Sorry to revive a dead thread but I second this...

I was being told July 08 earlier, but now have been told Apr 08 from a pretty good source.


----------

